# Forged Tools



## Bill Kirkley (Nov 17, 2019)

I took my first blacksmith class at John C Campbell in December of 2010. Since that class I have taken several classes at New England School Of Metalwork in Auburn Maine.

Blacksmithing is great fun. Awhile back I forged two wrenches for my fly press. I used an old rasp for stock. I recently forged a T-slot cleaner, out of 5/8 square mild steel, for my new PM-833T.

In the background of the fly press photo is a ring roller I made. My propane forge can also be seen.


----------



## extropic (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello Bill,
Nice work on the tools.
Please explain the function of the four outer 2x4s (hanging from nailing plates) on the fly press stand.
I haven't seen a configuration like that before, so I'm curious.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Nice catch! I thought they were hinges but you're not bending those very many times before they would break off which make me very curious as to the reason for that design if you wouldn't mind sharing?

Ah never mind, I now see the reason is just structural bracing.
.....I Guess it would be more proper to say if there are multiple reasons that stability bracing is One of those reasons.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Nov 17, 2019)

Maybe fit into brackets on the floor when taken off the dolly?


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Nov 17, 2019)

"Close but no cigar!" .

Clues:

There is one in each corner facing a specific way.

They are at a slight angle but don't quite reach the floor.

The stand is in rollers.

There is significant torque when the tool bottoms out.

When I first started using the fly press it was in the middle of the floor. It would rotate with each swing. I attached the 2X4s and made wedges to drive under the 2X4s. It worked well but the wedges came loose after a few swings. I now clamp it to my work bench. If I really swing the arm hard I've moved the table a bit!

Ideally it would be on a fixed stand anchored to the wall.  I just don't have the room.


----------

